# Any Ideas Please ....



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok regardless if im connected via wifi or mobile data at this location im at I have interminit issues with text message sending where they fail and i need to resend.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

standard SMS (text messages) do NOT need a data connection (only MMS - picture messages - require a mobile data connection).

your issue is with your phone signal, not data.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Try clearing data in the message app.

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Please tell us what rom/kernel/modem you are running please


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> Please tell us what rom/kernel/modem you are running please


Well I went back to Stock F5 just to be safe becuase I reported it to Verizon. Even on stock same issue. It may just be that the tower is not strong enough to reach who knows....


----------

